# Arşiv ve tablo



## superoldgranny

Arşivde gündüz kopya ettiğim rakamları, akşam ve hafta sonları tablolara geçiriyordum. Tablo sayısı çok olduğu, hergün taranabilecek defter sayısı da az olduğu için her tablo*ya *ortalama ayda* bir rakam ancak isabet ediyordu*. Bu sebepten belirli bir birikime ulaşıp her tabloya en az 3-4 rakamı kaydetmeden herhangi bir değişmezliği tespit etmeye zaten imkan yoktu.

I have two difficulties:

1) the boldened parts -- "isabet etmek" means to hit, and the dative object is "tablo", but I don't understand the meaning of tabloya bir rakam isabet etmek, and I'm also confused by "ancak" here (it's commonly defined as "but") 

2) The final sentence in the passage above has two negatives and I just wanted to check my translation/to see if I undrestood it correctly:

Due to this reason, [after] a clear accumulation was attained, it was not possible, in fact, to confirm that there were no changes without recording at least 3-4 numbers in each table.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## shafaq

superoldgranny said:


> Ar1) the boldened parts -- "isabet etmek" means to hit, and the dative object is "tablo", but I don't understand the meaning of tabloya bir rakam isabet etmek, and I'm also confused by "ancak" here (it's commonly defined as "but")


Here "ancak" means "hardly"/"no more(than this".
For the time being; I can't imagine a direct equivalent for the "isabet etmek" in this context but I will try rewording it for you:
Due to abundance of tables while notebook number is quite few; it was hardly(ancak) a mean one entry *per table (her tabloya)* could be written in a month .

2)  As for the second sentence; that is how I would translate it:
Due to this reason, *without* recording at least 3-4 numbers in each table and a clear accumulation was attained, it was not possible, *any way,* to determine any (possible) constancy/ stability (in there).


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Here is my Effort in translating your text

Arşivde gündüz kopya ettiğim rakamları, akşam ve hafta sonları tablolara geçiriyordum.

The numbers i copied at the archive, i was transfering/registering to tables in the nights and weekends. Tablo sayısı çok olduğu, hergün taranabilecek defter sayısı da az olduğu için her tabloya ortalama ayda bir rakam ancak isabet ediyordu. 
Since there were numerous tables and there were scarcely any notebooks i could have skimmed and scanned, each table got a match at most a number in average in the table, on a monthly basis.Bu sebepten belirli bir birikime ulaşıp her tabloya en az 3-4 rakamı kaydetmeden herhangi bir değişmezliği tespit etmeye zaten imkan yoktu. For that reason, there was not the possibility to gain a decent aggregation and register at most three to four records prior to any invariancies anyhow.


----------



## superoldgranny

Thank you both so much! The clarification of "ancak" as "hardly" was really helpful, and the idea of "isabet etmek" as getting a match, and "ortalama ayda" as "monthly basis" were also helpful.
Çok teşekkür ederim : )


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

superoldgranny said:


> Thank you both so much! The clarification of "ancak" as "hardly" was really helpful, and the idea of "isabet etmek" as getting a match, and "ortalama ayda" as "monthly basis" were also helpful.
> Çok teşekkür ederim : )


 Also for isabet etmek, i guess you can use

To score a match

Or

To Hit the bull's eye

Or

To find full correspondence to


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

And for this part

Bu sebepten belirli bir birikime ulaşıp her tabloya en az 3-4 rakamı kaydetmeden herhangi bir değişmezliği tespit etmeye zaten imkan yoktu.

Because of it, to attain a certain accumulation, before recording 3 to 4 numbers in each table, there was not a possibility to ascertain non-variance, anyhow.


----------

